# Grill Inserts?



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

This may be a fruitless search but is anyone willing to part with their Grill inserts? Im willing to pay what i need too to get them on my car. Stupid GM stopped making them like the day i bought my car.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

try here. http://www.gm-parts-dealer.com/parts.htm. says they still have them for $201.43. about 60 bucks less then what i payed, the bastards. hope this helps.


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey there, I know a place where you can get them for about 280 shipped. Its better than the 500 price on ebay.. PM me if you want the NUMBER..


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks Guys... I just placed my order and i should have them by the end of the week. This site is the best, you guys are real helpful. All the dealers told me i was s.o.l. *OH and id like to get the sites opinion if i should get the silver portion painted body color?* Let me know what you think... thanks


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

What color is your car?:seeya:


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Torrid Red.


----------



## GTO6 (Jun 22, 2006)

Personal opinion here, I like them silver they really stand out. The kinda fade out when they are painted... MY "OPINION"


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Ive never seen the Silver inserts on a red gto. Ive only seen them on a couple black ones and a blue one. One black i saw had them painted body color. it looked pretty good. Im just curious what everyone else thinks


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMTHP's current test car a 2005 TR M6 has the inserts as they came out of the box, check some of their past issues. The colors that look good with unpainted SAP grills are PBM, TR, QSM, and SRM. I have a set but I don't think they go well on IBM.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

JerseyGoat said:


> Ive never seen the Silver inserts on a red gto.


http://www.pontiac.com/gto/gallery.jsp


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

dustyminpin said:


> try here. http://www.gm-parts-dealer.com/parts.htm. says they still have them for $201.43. about 60 bucks less then what i payed, the bastards. hope this helps.


Hey, is this for the set, or each? 
And how hard is to remove the stock ones, and put these? 

Some creep is selling these for $350 on the other board, and wants 10 people to pay in advance, then will ship them. Supposedly they aren't made anymore. Wonder what's the deal.
JC


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ebay= $611.00


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ELP_JC said:


> Hey, is this for the set, or each?
> And how hard is to remove the stock ones, and put these?
> 
> Some creep is selling these for $350 on the other board, and wants 10 people to pay in advance, then will ship them. Supposedly they aren't made anymore. Wonder what's the deal.
> JC


*
The site gives a price but I don't see a picture of it. I believe you have to remove the front bumper to remove the old and replace them with the new.

As far as 350 for one... If you want one bad enough you'll pay. 
Look at it this way... people wanted Sony ps3's bad enough they were paying upwards of 10k for one that costs 300. 

The good thing is... if you have one, and someone wants to steal it from you, they'll have to remove the front end. On the other hand, to be a prick they could bust it so as you'll be out of it too. *


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The 200 some dollars is for both of them. And yes, they are a bitch to put on, I payed the stealership 90 bucks to put mine on. The whole front end has to come off because the grills go in from the back pointing out. I think my dumbass dealership tried taking them out the front before they realized they screwed up and had to take the front fascia off. Make sure you REALLY trust your dealership to do this because the A-holes completely destroyed my OEM grill while trying to take them out and put 2 hefty nicks in the front where the grill meets the fascia that I can't prove they did because I have 2 other rock chips in the general area but I KNOW they did it and my girlfriend even pointed the front end knicks out to me when I picked my car up from the stealership that very same day. Here are a few pics. I think the stock silver looks great on the impulse blue. I like how they stand out, if I got them painted, as others have said, they would "fade into and be lost in" the front of the car. Just my opinion.


----------



## BlackSheep (Nov 29, 2006)

I tried to order a set from the GM-Parts website and was told that they do not have any left. Anyone know of anywhere that one could be piced up besides on Ebay for an arm & a leg?


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I ordered them from the parts direct website and i got a email the next day sayin there were no longer available.  i got a Ps3... its not worth 10k btw


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

This guy's selling them for $350 including shipping: http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=11593

That's as good as you're going to get until somebody starts producing aftermarket ones.

To paint or not to paint. I definitely say paint. Here's what they look like on my car painted. They'd look awesome painted on a red car:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=8921&highlight=nose+job


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm NEVER going to buy from a scalper, no matter how bad I want something; never have done it, and never will.

Have some good news. Somebody with inside information said GM is changing suppliers, and hence the scarcity. They have to make replacement parts for 5 years after a car ceases production (that's by law, I think), so this was just a temporary setback. And the new ones won't rattle, which was supposedly a problem for some of the old ones. 
So save your bucks people. And DON'T buy from scalpers; you're just being part of the problem right there. Visit the LS2GTO board for more information on this. Later.
JC


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

I want to belive what people are saying but GM doesn't have to do anything.

1) These grilles aren't your standard OE replacements. The SAP kit was a dealer installed option. The grilles alone were GM made accessories and are not considered OE parts.

2) If GM does decide to make more it is to make money not to solve any vibration issues.

These parts are kind of like the parts used to make the SLP optioned Camaro SS and SLP Firehawk.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

cody6.0 said:


> I want to belive what people are saying but GM doesn't have to do anything.
> 
> 1) These grilles aren't your standard OE replacements. The SAP kit was a dealer installed option. The grilles alone were GM made accessories and are not considered OE parts.
> 
> ...


*
The SAP and grille inserts are a dealer installed option. They are genuine GM parts, and only available from the dealer. They are not after market parts. 

What will piss me off is if these parts are discontinued and something happens to my car where as I have to have these parts replaced and they are not available. I paid a lot extra for these parts. Everyone did. *


----------



## cody6.0 (Nov 28, 2006)

Thats exactly what I said, they still are not OE parts persay. They are optional accessories which GM can quit making when ever they please.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I think im never goin to get these grill inserts. Id love to believe its just the supplier issue but im doubtful about that.


----------

